# Moving HVAC Vent in Wall



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

How are you going to get to the next space over without cutting floor joist? Can't cut joists. Also looks like it is wrapped in asbostos???


----------



## CaptChaos (Aug 10, 2009)

The joist you are referring to is actually a piece of lumber spanning the joists of the ceiling below. There's about 6 inches of clearance between it and the floor above. The floor joists are not visible since the flooring is still attached to them, but they are marked in red on the pictures.

I think you are correct in that it is asbestos covered. I have been using a cartidged respirator when dealing with it. A penny found in the duct cavity leads me to believe it was constructed in the 40s.


----------



## CaptChaos (Aug 10, 2009)

One additional question -- I suspect I may need custom duct work -- has anyone ever specified and ordered some with a vendor over the web?


----------



## CaptChaos (Aug 10, 2009)

Just as a quick follow up, I ended up using wall stack ducting and bending a round collar into an oval to fit the old duct to the wall stack. From there I used a transition to semi-flex conduit. Had to tear up quite a lot of floor, but it ended up mainly getting covered by the new wall. Here's some pics to give you an idea! 



















I ordered most of my supplies from Audobon Supply, who I was very happy with.

http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/2,92.html


----------



## mooseboy52 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Bump*

I am having the same issue with my newly purchased house... Just wondering if you had any pictures of the finished product? And how has it been working? do you notice any loss in heat or air flow?

Thanks


----------

